# Festplatte defekt



## Slizzzer (29. März 2012)

Hallo Forum!
Ich habe hier eine Laptop-Festplatte einer Kollegin. Ich komme damit nicht mehr weiter.
Der Laptop wurde auf Garantie repariert, also Platte getauscht. Leider waren auf der alten
Platte ne Menge Fotos und andere unwiderbringliche Dateien. 
Die Lektion hat sie jetzt wohl gelernt: Backup ist keine Zeitverschwendung ;o)

Folgende Symptome:
- ist die Platte eingebaut, startet der Rechner überhaupt nicht. Kein Bios, kein gar nichts!
  Selbiges auch bei anderen Rechnern, wo ich die Platte mal getestet habe.
- Per USB-Adapter angeschlossen, wird sie in der Datenträgerverwaltung von Windows
  als nicht initialisierter Datenträger angezeigt. Initialisierung läßt sich jedoch nicht durchführen.
- Von den Geräuschen der Platte her ist nichts ungewöhnliches festzustellen. Wer schonmal ne Platte mit Mechanikschaden gehört hat, der weiß wovon ich rede ;o)
Sie führt eben ihr normales "Eigenleben". Rotiert und schiebt mal die Köpfe hin und her.
- Experimente mit Rettungstools und Boot-CDs sind bisher fehlgeschlagen. Wie gesagt startet der Rechner erst gar nicht, wenn die Platte am SATA-Controller hängt. Also auch nicht von CD.
Ist die Platte im getsarteten Betriebssystem per USB angeschlossen, wird sie von Tools, wie Testdisk z.B. nicht erkannt.
Ich vermute ja, dass die Elektronik am Anschluß irgendwie einen weg hat.

Hat noch jemand eine schlaue Idee, oder ein Wundertool mit dem man an die Daten kommen könnte? 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## PC Heini (29. März 2012)

Grüss Dich

Leider gibts da nichts mehr, was man selbst versuchen könnte. ( Ausser Du hättest ne Baugleiche HD aus der gleichen Serie, wo man dann die Elektronik auswechseln könnte ).
So bleibt nur noch eine Datenrettungsfirma übrig, welche aber teuer werden kann.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Slizzzer (29. März 2012)

Hallo Heini!
Danke für die Antwort!
Hast du ungefähr ne Ahnung was so eine Datenrettung kostet? Oder ist das immer fallabhängig?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## chmee (29. März 2012)

..ist fallabhängig, empfehle convar. Es gibt eine Diagnosepauschale, Festplatte 250Eur. Die wird im Falle der Datenrettung komplett verrechnet.

mfg chmee


----------



## Slizzzer (29. März 2012)

Danke erstmal!
Muss meine Kollegin sich überlegen, ob es ihr das wert ist.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Laurence45 (26. April 2012)

Also an sich lohnt sich die Datenrettung ja genau dann wenn man tolle Bilder und Erinnerungen darauf gespeichert hat - kann da auch nur Convar empfehlen und dann würde ich mich mal auf so einer Seite nach einer externen Festplatte umsehen, auf der man die Daten am besten abspeichert - sollte sich deine Freundin zu Herzen nehmen - ist schade wenn man Daten verliert - kenne das Gefühl.


----------



## Slizzzer (1. Mai 2012)

Danke nochmal für die Antworten.
Habs meiner Kollegin erklärt. Sie ist aber etwas knapp bei Kasse.
Deshalb wird das wohl nix.
War der Laptop ihrer Tochter. Also da waren schon Sachen drauf, wo ich mir das überlegen würde! Ihre Tochter hat im Zuge ihres Studiums  ne ganze Zeit in Irland gelebt und die Bilder sind dann auch futsch

Naja, muss sie selber wissen. Aber ich denke, dass sie zukünftig öfter mal ein Backup machen wird. Teures Lehrgeld!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## chmee (2. Mai 2012)

Festplatte sorgfältig beiseite legen und eben nicht mehr anschließen. Ein bisschen Zeit ist ja noch zum Bedauern und doch Geld ausgeben 

mfg chmee


----------

